# Getting recruited late in the game



## Cooper24 (Jul 5, 2022)

My daughter missed most of her junior year with an injury. Because she was not playing, she did not reach out to any college coaches this past year but is now ready to. She will be going to Surf Cup in July and possibly ECNL Showcase in November. That's it - the only two showcases left she'll attend with coaches. She is close to game shape, but definitely not there yet. She planned on informing coaches she's on the road to recovery/game shape, but is afraid they'll see her in July (first game in a year) and think 'nah'. Question is - how much should she tell them in her email about injury/recovery? She's worried about saying their school is a top choice, which it always has been, but she's not reaching out until summer before senior year.  She's looking at mostly D1 schools, but a few D2/3 as well. 

Two years ago her sister committed the summer before senior year at a D3 school so we think there is still hope.  Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## Cooper24 (Jul 5, 2022)

Cooper24 said:


> My daughter missed most of her junior year with an injury. Because she was not playing, she did not reach out to any college coaches this past year but is now ready to. She will be going to Surf Cup in July and possibly ECNL Showcase in November. That's it - the only two showcases left she'll attend with coaches. She is close to game shape, but definitely not there yet. She planned on informing coaches she's on the road to recovery/game shape, but is afraid they'll see her in July (first game in a year) and think 'nah'. Question is - how much should she tell them in her email about injury/recovery? She's worried about saying their school is a top choice, which it always has been, but she's not reaching out until summer before senior year.  She's looking at mostly D1 schools, but a few D2/3 as well.
> 
> Two years ago her sister committed the summer before senior year at a D3 school so we think there is still hope.  Thoughts? Advice?



And no...not looking at the top D1 schools. She realizes many D1 schools have their 2023 recruiting done already.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 6, 2022)

On my son's social media feed for recruitment there are still many coaches looking for women's side 2023's.  A few are even looking for women's 2022 keepers. 

From what little I know of the (euphemistically named) "process", I'd say make a spreadsheet of schools that are a good academic/athletic fit for your daughter.  That's good college prep no matter what.  There are so many quality D2, D3 and NAIA programs across the country, many of which are hidden academic gems as well, although they can be pricey.  Or, for injury recovery, consider a JuCo followed by a transfer. Then contact those coaches directly with links to your video.  Even if you get a 5% click/response rate IMO you'll be doing much better than your chances of getting scouted at a tourney.  That's a crap shoot at best and a grift at worst.


----------



## Timextouches (Jul 8, 2022)

I say be forthright about why she hasn’t been seen before now. 
And once she knows her general list of schools I’d also suggest go to their camps.


----------



## socalkdg (Jul 15, 2022)

Cooper24 said:


> My daughter missed most of her junior year with an injury. Because she was not playing, she did not reach out to any college coaches this past year but is now ready to. She will be going to Surf Cup in July and possibly ECNL Showcase in November. That's it - the only two showcases left she'll attend with coaches. She is close to game shape, but definitely not there yet. She planned on informing coaches she's on the road to recovery/game shape, but is afraid they'll see her in July (first game in a year) and think 'nah'. Question is - how much should she tell them in her email about injury/recovery? She's worried about saying their school is a top choice, which it always has been, but she's not reaching out until summer before senior year.  She's looking at mostly D1 schools, but a few D2/3 as well.
> 
> Two years ago her sister committed the summer before senior year at a D3 school so we think there is still hope.  Thoughts? Advice?


Very important, have her send out 20 emails to coaches at all levels giving them her Surf Cup schedule.  Choose 10 - 15 from the list of coaches that will be there, and maybe another 5-10 for schools not there, but that she is very interested in.  Send a link to video showing her at her best before injury.  Have her mention she back from injury and how she is going to be better than ever.  If Surf Cup doesn't go as planned (because she wasn't better than ever) email colleges again where she can tell them she was rusty after the layoff.  You need to go full court press and get personal with emails.   

Hit some local college ID camps.  Consider all levels of playing.   Consider a gap year or JC for one year if things don't pan out.  We had a 2022 from daughters High School that was ECNL at Legends that didn't commit until end of year at TCU, so there are openings.  Even schools that thing they are set may have a verbal commit switch schools, or a 5th year covid player decide to graduate and not play that 5th year in 2023, making a new opening.


----------



## socalkdg (Jul 15, 2022)

The reason for the urgency is ID camps are done by the end of the month and colleges will stop recruiting in August as the season starts.   So you hope to get interest now, start some conversations with coaches, and then they come back in November, see your daughter kick butt, and you commit.


----------



## Mystery Train (Jul 18, 2022)

Cooper24 said:


> My daughter missed most of her junior year with an injury. Because she was not playing, she did not reach out to any college coaches this past year but is now ready to. She will be going to Surf Cup in July and possibly ECNL Showcase in November. That's it - the only two showcases left she'll attend with coaches. She is close to game shape, but definitely not there yet. She planned on informing coaches she's on the road to recovery/game shape, but is afraid they'll see her in July (first game in a year) and think 'nah'. Question is - how much should she tell them in her email about injury/recovery? She's worried about saying their school is a top choice, which it always has been, but she's not reaching out until summer before senior year.  She's looking at mostly D1 schools, but a few D2/3 as well.
> 
> Two years ago her sister committed the summer before senior year at a D3 school so we think there is still hope.  Thoughts? Advice?


Does she need athletic scholarship money initially as a freshman, or is she ok to get a spot on a college team with the opportunity to earn future scholarship money?  That's a big factor in determining how best to approach coaches late in the recruiting process.


----------



## Cooper24 (Jul 23, 2022)

Mystery Train said:


> Does she need athletic scholarship money initially as a freshman, or is she ok to get a spot on a college team with the opportunity to earn future scholarship money?  That's a big factor in determining how best to approach coaches late in the recruiting process.


No, does not need scholarship initially.


----------



## Mystery Train (Jul 27, 2022)

Cooper24 said:


> No, does not need scholarship initially.


Then that's a great way to lead into the conversation.  While most coaches will leave a little bit of athletic money in reserve late in the recruitment process to deal with unexpected opportunities, the majority of money for her class will be spoken for, so they will be looking to add players to the class who can provide some value and depth without needing much $$.  And don't think that by leading with that that you'll be sinking any chance at getting some money.  The coach will appreciate your honesty, and if they do have money available at the end, they'll often give some if she's a good fit, even if you said you don't need it at the start.  If she's presenting herself as a non-scholarship player returning from injury who just wants a chance to prove herself, you'll get some really good responses.  Guaranteed.  Just be persistent, cast a wide net, don't be hung up on one program only, or one division only.  My DD, a GK, got multiple offers in spring of her senior year (including one P5 D1 school which she didn't take) so it's ok to be late.  Of course, keepers do tend to get recruited later anyway, but there were plenty of field players still getting signed as seniors too.


----------



## gkrent (Aug 12, 2022)

It can happen, absolutely, one of my players committed in Dec of her senior year to a D1 WCC school.   I would also suggest considering playing at a good, local JC to buy some time.   I know many players that played at a JC for a year or two then went on to play D1.


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 12, 2022)

gkrent said:


> It can happen, absolutely, one of my players committed in Dec of her senior year to a D1 WCC school.   I would also suggest considering playing at a good, local JC to buy some time.   I know many players that played at a JC for a year or two then went on to play D1.


Hey @gkrent, is your younger player finished with school now?


----------



## gkrent (Aug 14, 2022)

Mystery Train said:


> Hey @gkrent, is your younger player finished with school now?


Yes, for now.  She keeps her toe in the waters of soccer coaching youth


----------

